# Banana boats!!



## chef marko (Nov 25, 2012)

IMG_0921.JPG



__ chef marko
__ Nov 25, 2012






Peanut butter and nutella













IMG_0922.JPG



__ chef marko
__ Nov 25, 2012






Snickers and butterfinger













IMG_0923.JPG



__ chef marko
__ Nov 25, 2012






Ill post finished product in a few. Baking at 300 in oven should be done around 5-10 minutes.


----------



## chef marko (Nov 25, 2012)

IMG_0925.JPG



__ chef marko
__ Nov 25, 2012


















IMG_0926.JPG



__ chef marko
__ Nov 25, 2012






Peanut butter nutella was AMAZING. Quick easy delicious. ^_^


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

Never ate one of those but they look pretty tempting so they do.   I'm now convinced I need to make some to enjoy...


----------



## smoking b (Dec 1, 2012)

Tried one of these today & it was great! I only had 1 banana though. Will be getting more very soon - one just wasn't enough...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2012)

I had a real problem looking at the pictures trying to figure out what was going on.....  I had strange thoughts of what you were making....

It all looked real weird....    BOING !!!!   The light came on....  You are not as perverted as I was thinking....   

They sound great.....  Now that I can't un-see what I saw, I will remember that technique...    Thanks.....Dave


----------



## chef marko (Dec 3, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> I had a real problem looking at the pictures trying to figure out what was going on.....  I had strange thoughts of what you were making....
> 
> It all looked real weird....    BOING !!!!   The light came on....  You are not as perverted as I was thinking....
> 
> They sound great.....  Now that I can't un-see what I saw, I will remember that technique...    Thanks.....Dave


Hahah dave my friend came looking over my shoulder asking what the heck I was looking at the other day! I can definitely see how. B what all did you put in yours?


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks good to me Thumbs Up


----------



## smoking b (Dec 3, 2012)

Chef marko said:


> Hahah dave my friend came looking over my shoulder asking what the heck I was looking at the other day! I can definitely see how. B what all did you put in yours?


I used peanut butter, some crushed up ferrero rochers (took the nuts out of the middles & ate them alone) & a bit of caramel. It was very good!


----------

